

Why Jakob's Wrong About Always Setting a "Visited Link" Color - aasarava
http://returncontrol.com/do-you-always-need-to-change-the-color-of-visited-links-32

======
derefr
So, in other words: when links aren't links--when they're really tabs, or
buttons, or menus that happen to _look_ like links--don't make them behave
like links. It's a start, but there's obviously a deeper issue here: why are
you confusing your users by making these other page elements look like links?
Just because they're techniically implemented with <a> tags is no excuse.

